#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست قطعه - آیا موجود هست

## salar.lord

سلام، اقای صابری بک لایت ال جی 47 اینچ سری "ا

----------

*سفیر امید*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. من بک لایت 42 دارم که باید جایگزین کنید.

----------

*سفیر امید*

----------


## salar.lord

سلام
قیمتش چند هست جناب صابری؟

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> سلام
> قیمتش چند هست جناب صابری؟


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس عزیز. متاسفانه الان تمام کردم ولی تا دوروز دیگه برام میاد. اطلاع میدم.

----------

